# Truma won't light on gas



## belcher (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a six year old Autosleepers Symbol van conversion & the Truma Ultrastore water heater won't work on gas. I switch on, green light comes on & from outside the van looking in the exhaust flames can be seen licking accompanied by buzzing/clicking sound, after few seconds another click, flames go out & red light comes on.
I have done the obvious tests like water in the heater etc.
I am told it could be debris on the burner & I am wondering if this could be dislodged by an airline through the exhaust or vacuum tube of combination of both?
Anyone out there with experience of this


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Could well be the thermocouple is either u/s or moved out of the pilot light.

Peter


----------



## anglise (May 1, 2005)

Our A/S Symbol has a cut-out safety device incorporated in the top opening window on the side above water heater.
If this window is open then the water heater will not work on gas.

Assume it is to prevent fumes being pulled into the van through the open window.

HTH


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I had a very similar problem recently with my old Atwood Jolly boiler. It would light, and then the flame would tend to flicker yellow and then the igniter would start sparking ( possibly your buzzing / clicking noise ) and then the flame would shut off and red light on control panel.

The reason was that the flame was not heating the thermocouple properly, because it was not burning cleanly; the 'brain' 'thought' the flame was out , so started the igniter again. After a few attempts it shut down.

The cause and fix was dirt on the burner / cleaning of the burner. I took mine out and cleaned it thoroughly and then cleaned the housing which had lots of debris and rust flakes in it.

I am not familiar with the Ultrastore, but if I had put an airline in my Atwood as you suggest it would have been a 'right mess' and probably wouldn't have fixed it.

hth

Harvey


----------



## belcher (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice on this problem. It certainly looks like debris on the burner. has anyone out there had experience of cleaning out these Truma Ultrastore water heaters?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had a similar problem last year, turned out to be the main PCB board which Truma replaced under warranty. The alternative was the burner. The guy that did the repair said that he was glad that it was the PCB as although the burner is a very cheap part compared to the main board, it is an absolute sod to replace.
Gerry


----------

